# Winterize/De-winterize



## mhowell

Okay...this question will probably show how new I am to this whole RV camping thing, but how do you winterize/de-winterize your camper? :scratchhead:

I live on the Gulf Coast of AL, so it may not be an issue for me, but I'm interested in what it means.


----------



## heruide

MHowell, here is a picture gallery that walks you the winterizing process. Some folks just blow out their water ines, while others just add anti-freeze. I do both.

I've not created a de-winterizing gallery yet but if you added anti-freeze then you have to flush it out. I will sanitize the lines and tanks with a dilute solution of chlorine and water.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## bill0830

mhowell, considering where you live, I wouldn't worry much about winterizing your camper, as the main reason you winterize it would be to keep from freezing the lines and tanks from freezing weather.

Since the temp drops below freezing here in Tennessee I try to get my winterized just after my last camping trip for the year and well before the first freeze. I have a fitting that you can purchase at any camper sales, including Wal-Mart that screws into the water hookup and enables you to attach a airhose and blow all the water out of the lines. You can also use the DC pump to pump RV antifreeze into the lines to keep them from freezing. It's also a good time to clean out the camper and get rid of food products and not needed supplys. 

The reason you un-winterize is to clean the chemicals out of the lines and ready it for the upcoming camping season. I connect the water hose up to the water connection and fill the lines with fresh water and flush out the chemicals, plus run fresh water though the DC pump and flush it out also. 

My Brother-in-law doesn't winterize his camper in Shreveport, La, as the weather usually don't drlop below freezing. 

I think also the term, de-winterzie also can be used to get your camper ready, like a spring cleaning. Washed up and shined and ready for the camping season. It's also a good time to work on getting rid of that 'musky' smell from it sitting up. Another reason to install Vent covers. I leave my vents open most of the time, especially when it's sitting up.


----------



## grace

I think it's important information for people who don't know what winterizing is. This is the perfect place to get the tips for temperature changes. My Dad had knowledge of engines (Cars, trucks, motorbikes, boats, and snowmobiles.) It is something I learned a few things about over the years. But I still need help with it.:comfort_:


----------



## mhowell

*Thanks*

Thanks so much...I really appreciate you taking the time to reply!


----------



## ctfortner

mhowell,

As heruide and bill mentioned, many people (including me) winterize the camper by blowing out the water lines and adding in some RV antifreeze. 

I use my air compressor to blow out the water lines. You can buy a special connector for this process by the way, for around $3. 

I then remove the anode rod from the water heater to let it drain.

I have a water heater bypass kit installed also, which I shutoff before adding the antifreeze so that no antifreeze gets in the water heater.

Then I add some rv antifreeze, and thats it. I usually just pour some into all of my drains and toilet and leave it be. I know some others actually go a step further and use the water pump to pump antifreeze through the water lines, but I dont do this part.


----------



## grace

I was going to ask a question about the weight of the motor oils you used. Do you use a heavier weight oil (40w) for the winter, and a lighter weight oil (20w) for the summer? I think my Dad used the lighter weight ones in the summer. I would love to hear what you guys do for oil. Right now the van has a lighter weight (20w) in it. It seems to work very well.


----------



## heruide

Grace, I've always use Mobil 1 Synthetic 10W-30 oil year round. Exxon Mobil has a web site that will help you decided the type of oil that is best for your vehicle and driving conditions.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## srheit

I know this is an old forum, but I have a question regarding winterizing. I am highly allergic to most chemicals, especially propylene glycol used in anti-freeze. Can I blow my water lines out and not add any antifreeze to them (I am in a very cold climate)? Is there any way for me to check that the lines have been completely emptied?

I am new to this so I would love to hear some of your opinions.

Thank you!


----------



## antigua

srheit said:


> I know this is an old forum, but I have a question regarding winterizing. I am highly allergic to most chemicals, especially propylene glycol used in anti-freeze. Can I blow my water lines out and not add any antifreeze to them (I am in a very cold climate)? Is there any way for me to check that the lines have been completely emptied?
> 
> I am new to this so I would love to hear some of your opinions.
> 
> Thank you!


There are a few people in the park I stay in that don't use the anti freeze for that same reason. They blow out the lines with a compressor and leave it. They've been doing it for years without any problems. I'm not going to recommend it. However, they never had a problem. Just make sure if you have a flush toilet, that it's completely empty. One of the guys just put a bottle of anti freeze in his tank after empting the water and flushed. No water just antifreeze. I thought that was a good idea. I'm fortunate in that I have a pump in my trailer that has A bypass for antifreeze. No need to blow out the lines. Just run the taps until you see pink fluid. All done. A word of advice, if equipped, don't forget your outside shower. One thing I learned about the water heaters. There are two different types. One with a drain plug and one with a drain plug with the anode attached. The one with an anode attached takes a socket that is 1 1/16". Ya. I didn't know that!!!! Took a second trip to the park to complete the winterizing. I found some great videos on you tube and herudie site.


----------

